# Please Help (Stray dog)



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would see if I could help the dog. You never know if this is a knock on the door unless you open it.

And he's beautiful... I can only imagine how he'd shine up with care.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

you are asking a group of soft-hearted mushy dog lovers that have not listened to reason, relatives or reality and have taken in all sorts of dogs, and other animals. Of course we will say take this dog in and give him a chance. if you can only save one starfish at a time..... you're still saving one!!!!!!!!!!

beth, moose and angel

p.s. husbands are an easy fix, just look at him with puppy eyes......... worked for the stray didn't it?


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

What to do what to do....my hubby will simply kill me if I take this dog. Fleas and mangy dirty dogs gross him out. Plus we worry about Oliver....

Oh man....this is hard...

plus I don't have a muzzle or a crate or anything...


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

So, I went back. There are 3 Satos there right now. One is a female pit mix, another is a male who looks like a medium terrier (looks like Benji to me), and my little guy. I brought them some treats and hung out with him for a bit. Poor boy is COVERED in fleas. He has a medium length but very thick coat and I saw fleas just crawling in and out of his fur. 

My worry is that he is living with a dog who looks like he is near death (the Benji looking dog), he looks like he has mange or something and has some open wounds on his ear. Plus the area they are living in is right next to a 55mph highway that is always very busy. We drive that road a lot and long ago we named it "dead dog road" because of all the kills you see there. 

I think tomorrow I will go to the vet with some flea meds and get some spray and go over to him. If he didn't have fleas my hubby might be a little more forgiving. But the fact that he is swarming with them is not going to help my case. And I'll admit, it gives me the major *****. I've lived in Alaska all my life and never had to deal with fleas or bugs in general.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm more concerned about the mange than the fleas. 

Our cat was a barn drop off when he was a 4 or 5 month old kitten. Between his first home and living in the barn a short while he was completely covered with fleas. They were swimming in droves through his hair. 

I gave him a flea bath when we got home and that and the flea meds did the job. If you pick up the dog, you could wrap him in a towel or blanket (if he will allow you) to contain the fleas as best as possible.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

If you give him a good thorough bath before you bring him into the house then your husband doesn't need to worry about the fleas. Soap kills them off (regular ol' dish detergent will work, although a shampoo designed for flea treatment may be a good idea here), and they're not going to magically crop up on the dog without a source. He is BEAUTIFUL, so sweet looking. Assure your husband that if you give the dog a good scrub before allowing him into your home that the fleas will be gone. Is there anywhere you can bathe him that's not in your house or in the yard?

The mange looking wounds near the other dog's ear may very well be simply from him scratching himself so much b/c of the fleas. When my dog had fleas she scratched so much that she bled.

He is so sweet looking. I would be careful if you do decide to bring him home to keep him separate from your yorkie until you had the new dog in for a vet check. You certainly don't want to introduce any new diseases to your other dog. Furthermore, you don't know the temperament of the dog with other dogs, and you need to be careful with that.

Thank you for caring about this poor guy. I think he looks part golden retriever.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is a sweet looking guy! He doesn't look very big to me. He reminds me of a papillon dog or a sheltie mix. 

Can you get capstar down there? If so, you could give him a capstar and then give him a bath and you'll have the flea issue under control. I agree that it's likely that the other dog has just scratched himself raw instead of it being mange, though there's always a possibility that he does have mange.

Good luck whatever you decide. Thank you for caring about him.


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

My hubby and my mother-in-law both think it's a bad idea. They say "you can't save them all" and worry about Oliver, my yorkie puppy. =( 

I have to do something...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It's good to know you can't save them all, it keeps you from getting in over your head, but you can save *some*.


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes. When my hubby gets home I'm just going to say "Look, I understand your logic but I HAVE to help this dog. I'm going to. If you don't want him in our home then fine but I am going to do what I can." 

He might not understand but he won't ever tell me what I can and can't do. I have my own money but he pays all of the bills (I don't work), so I'm not going to force this dog into our home if he doesn't want it here. 

In the very least I will get him some flea meds and get him neutered.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I've been giving this some thought. If all else fails, and your hubby really puts his foot down and says "no way", a (good) marriage comes first. Perhaps you could do what some volunteer groups do with homeless people. They go to them routinely to offer food & love. This could be your mission. Perhaps you could find a vet to give spay & neuters for free, or start a fund raiser to do it. ??? Or a fund raiser to provide medical attn, or simply food and water. Maybe these dogs never get off the streets, but you did what you could. Sounds like you have a kind and gentle heart. See what you can do. Good luck to you, and many blessings on your journey!


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I just wanted to tell you what happened to us...Both my husband and I were very happy with our older dog, Teddy and our Golden, Dakota. We were walking into a medical building as I was going to have a procedure done and heard some meowing. I told my husband just keep walking, which we did. I had my procedure and I awoke from anesthesia to my 5 year old son telling me that we had a baby kitten at our house. My husband, who is definitely not a cat person, stopped on the way out to see what the meowing was about and found a very, very tiny kitten tangled in the bush. He took her out of the bush and put her on the ground. She instantly ran to our son and started purring. After trying to walk away from her a few times, she ran into the road. At this point, my husband took her home with them and figured we would bring her to a shelter. The shelters refused to take her and said if we did bring her then they would euthanize her because she was less than a pound. I was so mad at him for "saving" this kitten as she needed constant supervision, to be held constantly and needed to be treated like a baby. 
I'm telling you this because, 4 months later, Sunny is now such a huge part of our life that I can't imagine what our house would be like without her. She gives me so much joy and she was brought into our life for some reason. She has imprinted on me and is definitely my cat...it is very possible that this dog will imprint on your husband. 
My husband knew I would be pissed but also knew that I was an animal lover so I would eventually come around. I agree to be cautious about your other puppy and maybe call your vet and bring the dog straight to your vet to be checked out first to make sure their is nothing contagious (besides fleas) but often times this little animals are put in our paths for a reason.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

It is true you cannot save them all, but it really matters to the one you do save!

Can you take this dog straight to the vet to get checked out and defleaed? (is that a word??). Um, get a flea bath and checked for disease? That may make it more tolerable to your husband as long as you have the money to do it. 

Otherwise, try not to beat yourself up about it. This is one reason I have a hard time visiting countries that have feral dogs; it breaks my heart. I can't have a nice vacation knowing there is poverty and suffering right outside a 'resort'.

I also know many people who have brought dogs back to the mainland. Same story..the one dog just connected with them somehow. They always made the best pets as it appears they realized how much their lives changed...for the better.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Any news on this guy? His face is just so sweet, I can't get him out of my mind.


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

I couldn't sleep for thinking of him last night. 

I went back around 9:30 my time. He wasn't there. Mama (the pitt mix) was there but my little guy was nowhere to be seen. I walked up and down the beach and waited about an hour. No luck =( 

I wish I knew why. Maybe someone else picked him up, maybe he's dead, maybe he was just far away. But I don't know. 

I may go back around 1pm. He was there at 2ish yesterday, maybe he has a schedule.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ak*

Ak

I hope you keep going back until you see him and can get him!
He is beautiful. You could take him straight to vet to be checked for fleas, and get his shots, etc.


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm going to keep going back. I am so restless right now, I can't hardly concentrate on anything else. 

The vet said they do a 'flea dip' and it takes all day, so I'd have to bring him in the morning and pick him up around 4. He couldn't elaborate because his English was limited. 

If he's there at 2 I'm still going to try to nab him and go to the vet anyway. See if I can at least talk them into bathing him for me. 

If I see him I am going to give him a melatonin in some cheese to help calm him down before I try to take him anywhere. I have a very light dosage I can try. 

I hope he is there...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Slip lead*

Do you have a slip collar and leash to put on him in case he comes to you?
I would take lots of treats.


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't. I am going to fashion one though, won't be hard. 

He will definitely come to me. Now whether or not he will let me pick him up, that's a different story...


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I really think that if you take him to the vet first and get him all cleaned up and checked out your husband would be much more open to that sweet dog. I know how it feels to want to save them all and not be able to but when you do save one it's giving them a miracle. I've rescued cats in the past and I saved some kittens at a lake near my house. I couldn't get all of the kittens to come to me but got the ones I could reach. The next day there was a hail storm and the kittens I couldn't get died. The ones that I save lived to be 12, 14 and 15. So even if I couldn't save them all the ones I did save had wonderful happy lives. We don't get to do many heroic things in our lives and maybe this is yours. Good Luck.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ak*

Ak

Will be praying for you and I agree with DaisyGolden, Husbands will sometimes change their minds. I've heard it often on here!!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

If you were trying to save them all then you would be talking about all the dogs you are seeing, but this one is tugging at you and the Universe is talking to you through this little cutesy. Do what you can, you say vet care is not expensive so you have that in your corner. Do you have a little dog house that you can set up in your backyard for a temporary shelter for the little one until you have it all worked out that he/she is healthy and slowly introduce to your existing dog. If he/she doesn't enter your house and it doesn't work out then you may make the decision to take it back to where you found it or rescue it out.


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

It looks like I may have missed an opportunity. I went again (2nd time today) and he wasn't there....I should have just listened to my instincts yesterday instead of doubting and waiting! Who knows if he will show again. 

I feel silly for it but I am so lethargic and blah because of this. I can't stop thinking about him...and I don't want to do anything around the house....


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Being involved in rescue myself, your story regarding Sato really tugged at me. Awhile back, I came across the following quote from Helen Keller and now keep it by my back door when I get overwhelmed with how many beautiful dogs and cats need help:

_I am only one, but still I am one. I cannot do everything, but still I can do something; And because I cannot do everything I will not refuse to do the something that I can do.

_I pray that you will find your Sato and thank you for caring.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I encourage you to keep trying to find this little guy. And suggest once you get him that you give him a full body clip...get all that hair off of him. It will make the flea bathing much easier and will allow you to see if he has mange.

I wish you luck!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok can I say that is just an ADORABLE little guy!!! He reminds me of a friends dog from YEARS ago. She was just a mutt but what a great dog she was. Looks just like her. 

You are in a hard place and you have good arguments on both sides. IF the dog has truly lived outside since he was born, you may have to start with him living outside with you. So that would help with your concerns about Oliver, since Oliver is more an inside dog. However the suggestion of going to the vet FIRST before making any final decision, if you can afford that is a good one. If he is healthy then wean him into your lifestyle. 

On another board I am on, someone befriended a stray. It started with the dog just regularly coming around their home. Then they started leaving food out for it. This dog was TIMID!!!! Then they started holding the food bowl. Slowly the dog got more and more trusting. They finally got it in their yard, have a nice shelter for it, clean water and ample food. They would open the house door and it took a long time for the dog to come in. Finally it did for a quick visit. Last I knew, it would come in for a few hours but still preferred to live outside. He has a great life with great caregivers. 

I know I am no help. However if you choose to home this little stranger, you might get an eternally grateful companion.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope you cross paths with him again... I can't stop thinking of the little guy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Keep Looking*

Don't give up looking for him-keep going back!
Did you check on Craigslist for your area? Maybe someone took him in and is looking for a home for him?


----------

